# Eure größten bugs



## Wowler12345 (8. Mai 2009)

Hi,

in diesem Thread geht es um eure größten bugs die ihr gesehn habt 

hier ist meiner

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0...nuQPeW0AFiw.jpg
mfg wowler12345


----------



## Ðæmoon (8. Mai 2009)

???

Bitte editiere deinen Beitrag und lade dein Bild hoch, statt den Ort des Bildes zu schreiben.


----------



## Finnje (8. Mai 2009)

Hab zwar nix beizutragen, musste aber doch mal lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *brüll*

Wie geil is das denn bitte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ja genau Herr TE, JEDER hier kann ja auf DEINE Festplatte zugreifen... gelle?

Lad das Bild lieber mal hoch...


----------



## snake214 (8. Mai 2009)

Wie gut das jetzt jeder weiss, wo dein WoW auf der Platte liegt.


----------



## Memeron (8. Mai 2009)

EPIC !!!!xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maghar (8. Mai 2009)

mein grösster bug?
boah schwierige sache...
ich weiss alt-stratholme konnte ich mal nicht betreten weil es hiess das wär erst ab lvl 100

ansonsten hab ich zurzeit nen sehr unterhaltsamen bug mit meinem schurken: sprinten an und schon bin ich voll der wasserläufer, obwohl ich NICHT die entsprechende glyphe verwende...

to TE: sehr schön das du uns ein bild zeigst das nur du aufrufen kannst ;P  ^^





first xD (mist)


----------



## Maghar (8. Mai 2009)

scheisse doch nich first =P


----------



## WeRkO (8. Mai 2009)

*nutzt seine telepatischen Fähigkeiten um auf die Festplatten anderer zuzugreifen*
Verdammt, funktioniert nicht!
Lade das Bild doch z.B. auf www.imageshack.us hoch, dann können wirs auch sehn.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

der grüßte bug den ich je gesehen hab ist der der dir grade unterlaufen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aganihm (8. Mai 2009)

snake214 schrieb:


> Wie gut das jetzt jeder weiss, wo dein WoW auf der Platte liegt.




wie wahrscheinlich bei rund 80% aller anderen wow spielern auch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (8. Mai 2009)

es wird immer besser
jetzt den link einer upload seite


----------



## Bobbysir (8. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> scheisse doch nich first =P



was sollen diese blöden antworten immer ?
kannst du nichtmal was sinnvolles schreiben ?


----------



## Sundarkness (8. Mai 2009)

TE: yeah epic fail ^^

naja ich hatte früher mal so einen einen bug: ich bin im bg gestorben

hab geist freigelassen und dann stand ich beim geistheiler im eschental.

Hatte da erst mit wow angefangen und ging so zum großen meer.

Ich versuchte rüberzulaufen (wie logisch dass es nicht geht^^)

Und vor erschöpfung kippt mein geist um.

Auf einmal stehe ich im Hinterland xD 

ganze rüstung rot -.- Dann habb ich in der gilde  gefragt was ich machen soll...
Ja relog ftw und stand wieder beim bgfriedhof ohne rüstungsdemolierung und geldverlust...^^

Und den Orgrimmar textur bug wo alle texturen (bis auf npcs und spieler) verschwinden
man fällt und fällt und is gaaanz oben im himmel. Und wieder fällt man bis der Alt-f4 hammer kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So das war  mein beitrag zum Topic 

Mfg 
SUN


----------



## Aganihm (8. Mai 2009)

boa....wasn bug
mir steht die kinnlade soweit offen das ganze raumschiffe darin platz finden
/ironie off


----------



## Volderan (8. Mai 2009)

hatte in unterstadt einen disconnect und war dann in der drachenöde im meer und die npcs von unterstadt sind alle zu mir runtergefallen^^


----------



## Anni®! (8. Mai 2009)

Weiß ja nicht obs vll. doch n Buff oder sowas is ... kenn mich mit Razovius in Milli Naxx nicht so gut aus. Aber ich kann schwören das ich einen der 4 Adds mit nem 171k Krit geonehittet hab ... 

Natürlich hats mir keiner geglaubt ^^ aber ich staunte nicht schlecht. 

Ansonsten das übliche 'durch die leere Welt' fliegen. Ma in Kara i-wo stecken geblieben und in Desolace wieder rausgekommen. Hexer port sei Dank =)


----------



## Syriora (8. Mai 2009)

Also meinen größten Bug hatte ich letztens beim Argentumturnier. Hab zwei Champions besiegt, möchte den dritten Anreden geht nicht. Hm sehe zwar noch NPCs aber keine Spieler mehr. Wollte ich von meinem Pferd runter, ging nicht. Ich konnte nicht absteigen gar nichts. Auch ein Reload brachte mir gar nix. Gut, ich dann auf meinem Pferdchen ab runter, wo die ganzen Mobs sind, weiß gerade nicht wie der Ort heißt. Nun denn wunderte mich dass ich die ganzen Nachrichten der Champions noch lesen konnte, wo ich doch weit davon entfernt war. Gut WoW einfach mal neu gestartet, stand halt mitten in Sinestras Sturz oder wie das heißt, logg wieder ein, steh ich neben dem Championplatz und denke mir nur: hm okay. Das war wohl ein Lag. ^^


----------



## Desty (8. Mai 2009)

Der größte Bug, den ich gesehen hab, war:
http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tony B. (8. Mai 2009)

Habe mal mit nem kumpel zusammen jeweils 2 hunter hoch gezockt und ich als orc hatte Blutelfen gesicht und und blutelfen körper !!!! xD l

habe leider das pic net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shataar (8. Mai 2009)

meine größten anzeigefehler waren diese komischerweiße beides blutelfen^^


----------



## The_Phoenix (8. Mai 2009)

Der größte Bug auf unserem Server ist immer noch Ein Tausendwinter -.-


----------



## aturusan (8. Mai 2009)

Hi

Mein schönster Bug war erst vor kurzem.
Nach einem Crash des Spiels hatte mein Schamane eine neue Fähigkeit.
Aber seht selber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobby Ross (8. Mai 2009)

ich hatte mal nen geilen bug - da haben sich das Arathihochland und das Brachland überlagert- es regnete Orks und Giraffen ...

Und mal ein echt grusiliger Gesichtsbug , ich hänge die Bilder an 

@Vorposter, die Blutelfen sind ja mal der absolute Hammer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/E: der andere Screen im noch im .tga Vormat, muss ich erst noch umändern, reiche ich nach !


----------



## Valjiin (8. Mai 2009)

Ich lief munter durch Orgrimmar und bekam auf einmal das Archievment http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=227 bekommen wärend ich nach einem Juwe fragte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (8. Mai 2009)

Valjiin schrieb:


> Ich lief munter durch Orgrimmar und bekam auf einmal das Archievment http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=227 bekommen wärend ich nach einem Juwe fragte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Jo, passiert vielen, heute erst ist einem lv 30'er aus der gilde in Tanaris passiert ;D

Mein grösster bug?uff keine ahnung ^^


----------



## Chuckzz (8. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug.. ich porte nach Dalaran mit meinem Drui und komme im nichts raus. um mich ein paar baarhocker und npcs.. konnte in fluggestalt gehen oder katzengestalt und hin und her sprinten auf einem punkt. Ruhestein geht nicht weil ich in bewegung war Anti Stuck kam ich am selben ort wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gm war auch sprachlos und hat mich dann kristallwald geportet^^


----------



## mixxx (8. Mai 2009)

hier ein paar von meinen bugs :-D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=7557:WoWScrnS...9_180536.jpg]

das war zu den 70ger zeiten noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

[attachment=7558:WoWScrnS...8_063817.jpg]


----------



## LordKlobb (9. Mai 2009)

hm mein größter bug is eigentlich das ich wow-repair alle 2 wochen machen darf, da sonst nach spätestens 20 min gaming ein toller netter 'WoW error meint, er müsse mich aufs desktop schmeissen und das spiel beenden...-.-

ansonsten eig auch das ich mal im nexus gestorben bin,geist frei gelassen un dann stand ich im mondbruch xD


----------



## Da-Pusher (9. Mai 2009)

Meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (9. Mai 2009)

Hammer thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vor allem die Bugs mit den Gesichtern sind krass O.o

Bei meinem Bug letzte Woche hab ich auch nicht schlech gestaunt. Schaut euch das mal an^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biebre (9. Mai 2009)

BG Achievement in Ulduar 300000 DMG / Heilung oder so von nem Mage , Screen morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (9. Mai 2009)

Mein wiederlichster bug war als se Ulduar eröffneten und der Instanzserver abkackte. Nachdem wir erstmal ewig nicht rauskamen landete schonmal einer von der Gilde in Gallgrim. 

K, dann war ich draußen und keine Ahnung was mich geritten hat, ich meinte jetzt erstmal BRD gehn zu müssen wegen irgendwelcher quests. Das klappt natürlich nicht weil der Instanzserver ja tot war und ich saß wieder fest. Naja, dann ging ich n bissle twinken und versuchte später nochmal mim Main einzuloggen. 
Da war ich auch schon wieder draußen, fiel dann aber südlich von Neuherdweiler erst mal vom Himmel und landete zum Glück im Meer. Als ich dann auf dem Weg nach Gallgrim durch Neuherdweiler durchritt viel mir schon auf dass da keine NPCs sind. Und als ich da raus war kam auf einmal die Erschöpfungsanzeige. Ich bin wieder n Stück zurück und entschied es dann für den tag zu lassen.
Am nächsten tag loggte ich wieder ein, und fiel dann im Norden von Tirisfal vom Himmel, auf den Boden und war hinüber. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch was das mit der Erschöpfungsanzeige auf sich hatte. Ich war schon am Tag vorher irgendwie in Tirisfal, es sah nur wie Drachenöde aus und bin quasi nach Norden aufs Meer hinausgeritten.


----------



## Darkdamien (9. Mai 2009)

hab zwar keinen screen und es is auch schon ne zeitlang her, deswegen weis ich auch leider nicht mehr wo es genau passiert ist, irgendwo in der scherbenwelt bin ich mal durch die map gefallen, nach einem kurzen ladebildschirm war ich gefühlte 10000m überm steinkrallengebirge und nach dem landen beim geistheiler kurz vor shattrat, will als geist die 2 schritte zum geistheiler laufen (weil von shattrat ins steinkrallengebirge laufen wollt ich mir ja nicht antun^^) und fall wieder durch die map, solang bis ich wieder vorm geistheiler steh und das dann 3 mal... logout, login und plötzlich steh ich am wegekreuz beim geistheiler. und dann gings wieder. und dann nie wieder solche probleme, zum glück.


----------



## Kheidsin (9. Mai 2009)

Darkdamien schrieb:


> hab zwar keinen screen und es is auch schon ne zeitlang her, deswegen weis ich auch leider nicht mehr wo es genau passiert ist, irgendwo in der scherbenwelt bin ich mal durch die map gefallen, nach einem kurzen ladebildschirm war ich gefühlte 10000m überm steinkrallengebirge und nach dem landen beim geistheiler kurz vor shattrat, will als geist die 2 schritte zum geistheiler laufen (weil von shattrat ins steinkrallengebirge laufen wollt ich mir ja nicht antun^^) und fall wieder durch die map, solang bis ich wieder vorm geistheiler steh und das dann 3 mal... logout, login und plötzlich steh ich am wegekreuz beim geistheiler. und dann gings wieder. und dann nie wieder solche probleme, zum glück.




Jo das ist mir auch mal passiert allerdings von 
OG in die Tundra. Das ist nicht nur mir sondern 
allen mitfahrern passiert  =( 
Aber sonst würde ich von Bugs verschon außer das
es mal Mobs in Nordend gab die als sie noch 30% hp 
Abgehauen sind und dann wieder volle hp hatten.

Mfg kheidsin


----------



## sc00p (9. Mai 2009)

Solche Facebugs hab ich gottseidank immer wieder.
Muss mich immer wieder schlapp lachen, wenn ich so nen weiblichen Mensch mit nem Draenei Gesicht sehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peachum (9. Mai 2009)

Als ich einmal als priester mit meinem gruppenheal gehealt habe, haben meine gruppenmitglieder von mir dmg bekommen, anstatt heal xD
Soviel dmg auf einmal hab ich noch nie gemacht^^


----------



## Steipilz (9. Mai 2009)

hübsche mounts @ hey dudu

mein grösster bug war (hatten sicher schon einige) dass einfach alle inner ini nackt waren. is mir schon öfters passiert, is immer ganz witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tezja (9. Mai 2009)

ich hatte mal einen sehr lustigen, ein schaf mit dem namen reh. hab iwo ein pic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zasig (9. Mai 2009)

auch wenns nicht direkt in die kategorie bugs fällt trotzdem funny^^ 

wollte kräuterkunde wieder bekommen und der gm der auf meinem acc war hatn status ned geändert mobs haben nicht reagiert etc.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2009)

Hmm das mit den vielen verschiedenen Gesichtern sind Bugs?
Sind das nicht die Masken zu Worldeventzeit? 

nunja ...

Irgendwann im Frühjahr 2006:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und irgendwo im Blackrock gibt es einen Weg zu einem Tor.
Dummerweise lies es sich öffnen und ich sah ins Weiße und fiel und fiel ... ins Nichts.


----------



## Cellien (9. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug bis her. Naja würde sagen die behinderten Error Probleme mit den Ati Karten, die nur in Northend vorkommen und das Spiel unspielbar machen, so dass ich aufgehört habe WoW zu spielen.


----------



## Warlock91 (9. Mai 2009)

Also den Gesichts-bug hatte ich au schon 2 mal

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0...ecGES2rQwlC.jpg

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=0...D7vFwdol00c.jpg


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. Mai 2009)

Oh jaaa! Da hab ich doch auch was feines:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SulTaNkx (9. Mai 2009)

LordKlobb schrieb:


> hm mein größter bug is eigentlich das ich wow-repair alle 2 wochen machen darf, da sonst nach spätestens 20 min gaming ein toller netter 'WoW error meint, er müsse mich aufs desktop schmeissen und das spiel beenden...-.-
> 
> ansonsten eig auch das ich mal im nexus gestorben bin,geist frei gelassen un dann stand ich im mondbruch xD


 da hilft manchmal nen rechner mit mehr als 128mb ram^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du hasst bestimmt nen alten rechner solche probs hatte ich früher auch

aber naja mein grösster bug war......das ich nen spieler obwohl er mit mir zusammen in der gruppe rumlief , auf dem flugtier vom flugmeister ganz knapp über dem boden rumfliegen sah auch als wir zusammen quests erledigten bei denen er zauberte saß er für mich noch auf dem tier .naja für ihn war der bug nicht sichtbar Mfg


----------



## suchtihh (9. Mai 2009)

ganz schlimmer bug ich geh ini egal welche :/ 

und kann net per rechtsklick auf die anderen  klicken Betracvhten ETC :/ 

hab alle Add ons aktuell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Scheisse bitte helft  mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (9. Mai 2009)

suchtihh schrieb:


> ganz schlimmer bug ich geh ini egal welche :/
> 
> und kann net per rechtsklick auf die anderen  klicken Betracvhten ETC :/
> 
> ...


Mach mal Crathographer aus


----------



## Cor3y (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/5850/wows...50209135525.jpg

http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/4339/wowscr...50109191251.jpg


----------



## Panaku (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin vor Og durch den Boden gefallen und war dann im Himmel über dem Heulenden Fjord und bin nachuntengefall bis unter den boden und dann war ich wieder oben, das ging solange bis Alt+F4 kam


----------



## LastDevil (9. Mai 2009)

> ....
> 
> Irgendwann im Frühjahr 96:
> 
> ...



Wenn du dich echt seit '96 in Azeroth rum treibst, dann ist dass ein Bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nutrius (9. Mai 2009)

War im Alteractal ein bissle Pvp machen, musste dann jedoch weg und hab das Spiel verlassen, als ich wieder rein bin befand ich mich im freien Fall...
Um mich herum noch andere Spieler und NPCs, irgendwann war ich dann tot, das ganze ging so drei- bis viermal, dann konnt ich mich im Kristallsangwald unter Dalaran wiederbeleben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keller03 (9. Mai 2009)

Letzens logg ich mich in dalaran ein und sehe das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wo...43009160832.jpg


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2009)

LastDevil schrieb:


> Wenn du dich echt seit '96 in Azeroth rum treibst, dann ist dass ein Bug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Recht, mein Post insgesamt war/ist ein Bug.^^
Es soll natürlich 2006 heißen.

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (9. Mai 2009)

Mein Bug, achtet mal auf das Lfg Fenster.

Klick


----------



## Mr.Mojo (9. Mai 2009)

Mein größter bug war als ich genau als die schloacht um den strand der uralten meinen geist freigelassen hab     stand lebendig dann im brachland beim friedhof neben dem wegekreuz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shamiden (9. Mai 2009)

Mr.Mojo schrieb:


> Mein größter bug war als ich genau als die schloacht um den strand der uralten meinen geist freigelassen hab     stand lebendig dann im brachland beim friedhof neben dem wegekreuz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hat ich auch aber ich stand in westfall kp why


----------



## Zitrom (9. Mai 2009)

Der schlimmste Bug finde ich, dass man unter Sturmwind kann. Und vor allem kann man dann von dort aus irgendwo nach Dun'Morogh laufen (über unprogrammierte Flächen). Plötzlich stand dort auch noch irgend ein verlassenes Haus xD Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es so grosse, ungenutzte Gebiete gibt...


----------



## Hexore (9. Mai 2009)

Gestern erst passiert.
Ich geh mit meinem Druiden Drak'Tharon hc.
Dann bei Novos(?!), diesem Lich mit der Treppe:
Ich clear eben die Treppe für das Achievement, gehe dann zu ihm runter, hau ein bisschen auf ihn drauf und bekomme auf einmal den Erfolg im BG für 300000 Dmg/Heal. 
Obwohl ich inner Inze war und im "Bossfight" Oo


----------



## Kagomaru (9. Mai 2009)

Da gibts eine einfache Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn die Friedhöfe der Schlachtfelder überlastet sind, weil in einem kurzen Zeitraum zu viele Spieler drauf zugreifen wollen, dann werden Spieler auf Notfallfriedhöfe verteilt, damit sie sich wiederbeleben können. Bei Horde ist das der im Brachland, bei der Allianz der in Westfall ^^ Jedenfalls waren sie das früher, ob sie die so belassen haben weiß ich nicht sicher.


----------



## Irea666 (9. Mai 2009)

Zasig schrieb:


> auch wenns nicht direkt in die kategorie bugs fällt trotzdem funny^^
> 
> wollte kräuterkunde wieder bekommen und der gm der auf meinem acc war hatn status ned geändert mobs haben nicht reagiert etc.
> 
> ...



schön privatserver oder was? nap


----------



## Punischer240 (9. Mai 2009)

mein bug war das mein pet immer größer wurde..naja war dan riesig regte über die dächer.....sahen aber ned immer alle mh


----------



## youngceaser (9. Mai 2009)

war auf der map und bin während dessen in nen loch gefallen bei der kreuzung zum silberwald von tirisfal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## no.n@me (9. Mai 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> schön privatserver oder was? nap



"willkommen auf den europäischen world of warcraft servern!"

---> erst lesen, dann denken und zu guter letzt erst was schreiben...


----------



## Sano (9. Mai 2009)

Zu MC Zeiten stand bei uns im Vorraum der Instanz plötzlich ein Ork.
Stellt euch vor 40 allis +1 ork der nicht wusste wie ihm geschieht weil 
er nicht in seier Gruppe gelandet war.
Wir haben dann noch versucht ihn mit emotes davon zu überzeugen das er mit 
uns raiden soll aber ohne erfolg. der hat schnell das weite gesucht.

mfg


----------



## OMGlooool (9. Mai 2009)

der größte bug den Ich je gesehen habe ist der Feuerbrandbug, der leider immer noch existiert und zwar auch bei anderen.

Wenn man Feuerbrand in exakt dem moment nachcastet wo der alte ausläuft, verfehlt man einfach, auch mit längst überschrittenem hitcap.

Das bringt enorme dpseinbußen.

Die meisten Hexer kennen das Problem wahrscheinlich.


----------



## BonbonAusWurst (9. Mai 2009)

Da hat sich wohl meine Graka verabschiedet:

[attachment=7562:WoWScrnS...9_202259.jpg]


----------



## Muz (9. Mai 2009)

wow , was is denn da mit deiner graka passiert ? o.o sieht aber witzig aus xD


----------



## Dany_ (9. Mai 2009)

hatte auch nen tollen Bug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muz (9. Mai 2009)

xD Handeln   ich hatte mal so ein prob das von meinem Nero die robe verschwand oder andere sachen an ihm xD oder das sie einfach schwarz wurden


----------



## Webo (9. Mai 2009)

BonbonAusWurst schrieb:


> Da hat sich wohl meine Graka verabschiedet


Das hatte ich auch mal... war sehr lustig, da sah man am Himmel die Bezeichnung der Texturen anstatt dieser selbst *g*. Mit so na bunten Welt bin ich damals sogar noch in SSC geraidet, weil akuter Heilermangel war und ich keine Zeit hatte das zu beheben (an diesem Abend).


----------



## Maschinenheath! (9. Mai 2009)

Bei mier war es so ich wollte in Bollwerk und bin stat wie gewohnt in die ini in drachenöde rausgekommen 
weit über dem boden ^^

bin dan gefallen und gestorben

ok relog dan war ich unter netersturm und tot

hab dan ein ticket gemacht und was kahm

dieses Problem ist uns nicht bekannt xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (9. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug startete in der Arena von Schergrat. Musste WoW beenden und als ich reconnected hatte, war ich irgendwie sowohl in dalaran als auch in schergrat ^^

Ich fiel durch "Dalaran" hindurch und mit mir alle npcs, die da halt so rumstehen...unten angekommen hatte ich zugriff auf den Allgemeinen Channel vom Kristallsangwald und fand dort auch dessen Wölfe wieder. Naja ich hab den Mist ein wenig erkundet und mit Screens dokumentiert und bin sogar mit Langsamer Fall in die Schergrat-Arena zuückgeflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Keine gute Idee, die Türen waren offen, aber eine unsichtbare Barriere hielt mich gefangen. Ein Port nach Dala brachte half leider nicht weiter, erst als ich mich nach Ogrimmar geportet habe, war alles wieder cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (9. Mai 2009)

Beim Questen in Storm Peaks lang gelaufen und aufeinmal 14k Fallschaden bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irea666 (9. Mai 2009)

no.n@me schrieb:


> "willkommen auf den europäischen world of warcraft servern!"
> 
> ---> erst lesen, dann denken und zu guter letzt erst was schreiben...



ein gm würde sich nie auf einen acc einloggen


----------



## d3faultPlayer (9. Mai 2009)

ui och so grafifehler wo plötzlich die texturen aneinandergereihte vanish, erste hifle icons sind hatt ich auch schon oft

haben mal nen gegenraid auf sw gemacht, von uc in zeppelin,natürlich der ganze raid auf zeppelin^^,  sind grad überm meer, plötzlich löst sich der zeppelin auf und alle fallen ins meer xD

naja und so standard-fall bugs kamen auch shcon son paar mal vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (9. Mai 2009)

bin mal mit nem dk im duell gestorben....
achja und der bug von naxx wo man auf dem friedhof von westfall landete


----------



## Loinus (9. Mai 2009)

Hehe hatte auch so ein paar "Grafikbugs"

Gnom mit Draenei face  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier fehlt doch etwas?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..und hier noch was pre bc 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Grafikkfehler hat mich damals so aufgeregt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zuletzt ein pala ohne gesicht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derso (9. Mai 2009)

ist kein bug ansich sonder nur ein grafik fehler^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chevi (9. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa193/f...orns/BUUUUG.jpg


----------



## Cypress2308 (9. Mai 2009)

Das ist mir 3x hintereinander passiert Als ich ins alte Stratholme wollte! :

http://de.tinypic.com/r/30rku82/5

Bin ich doch glatt in der Dunkelküste gelandet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dann haben wirs mit Scholo ausprobiert und genau dasselbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hab noch ne Menge Bugs wo ich allerding kein Screen zu habe :

- Bei einer Quest in Nagrand musste ich ein paar Ogern einen Kopf kürzer machen. Und als ich einen Oger angriff der keine Beine hatte (und dabei Mordlust benutzt habe^^) bin ich durch den Boden gefallen und im Schattenmondtal aufgeschlagen und war tot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Ich hab in der Boreanischen Tundra einen Netherstoffverband angelegt und den Erfolg [Schadenskontrolle] bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Ich bin in die Kriegshymnenfeste reinmaschiert und Garrosh ist auf mich losgegangen und hat mich gekillt xD


----------



## Spochtl (9. Mai 2009)

Der schlimmste Bug war mit meinem Hexer.

Hatte Capt. Blaue Wolke ausgepackt, auf einen Gegner stürmen lassen, was macht er?
Er tankt den Gegner an, rennt aber wetier, der Gegner hinterher und Capt. Blaue Wolke tankt glatt eine weitere Gruppe an. Und der Fehler ist heute noch,


----------



## LastDevil (9. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt noch einer ein...Hab aber leider kein Bild dazu.

Wir ( ein DK und ich als Schurke ) waren in Kara, der DK immer fleißig am Leichen zerbomben und als Moroes mich in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt hatte könnte er mich nicht sprengen mit der Begründung ich wäre kein Humanoid. Gut ich bin zwar ein Untoter, aber das hat doch echt für einen Lacher gesorgt.

Mal so nebenbei, wie kann es überhaupt sein dass Untote sterben...?


----------



## Chevi (9. Mai 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> Das ist mir 3x hintereinander passiert Als ich ins alte Stratholme wollte! :
> 
> http://de.tinypic.com/r/30rku82/5
> 
> ...




kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor ..

Ich stand im flammenschlund .. musste kurz umloggen..
als ich wieder mit dem char online war .. freier fall .. sicher über 2 minuten .. 
und irgendwann gings ZACK .. ich sah meinen char nicht mehr ... hatte disco ..als ich wieder eingeloggt hab war ich tot.. unter dalaran bei einem fh 

Screens ->

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa193/f...zorns/joey1.jpg

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa193/f...szorns/wow4.jpg

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa193/f...szorns/wow9.jpg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und einen fand ich besonders toll ..

ich stand in beutebucht am steg und hab aufs schiff gewartet .. ein gegnerischer dk X level über mir ging vor mir auf das schiff 
also hab ich beschlossen doch lieber aufs nächste zu warten ^^

naja ...das schiff fuhr los und wie sollte es anders sein ..der dk greift mich an ... er am schiff ich am steg ..er benutzt todesgriff .. 

joa und ab da fing  eine lustige reise an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das schiff inklusive dk waren zwar weg ..aber ich wurde dann knappe 5 minuten durch die gegend "geschleift" .. 
durch berge durchs meer  (hatte auch schon -erschöpfung-) durch bäume felsen etc .. irgendwann bin ich in tarrens mühle gelandet .. 

irgendwie unter der "erdoberfläche" .. den ober mir waren Bären bäume etc ... da stand ich dann und als ich mich bewegte  gings abwärts -> tot


----------



## Taurenkuuh (9. Mai 2009)

ich bin einmal im meer im meer bei ratschet geschwommen. plötzlich kam der ladebildschirm und ich war in beutebucht^^
hab das dann noch ein paar mal versucht, hat aber nie mehr funktioniert...


----------



## tokkra87 (9. Mai 2009)

Zu bc zeiten hatte ich in Unterstadt denn bug das ich im fahrstuhl immer ins nix gefallen bin und im Steinkrallengebirge in einen see gefallen bin und die wachen von unterstadt hinterher als ich mich dann von einem kupel (hexer) porten lies viel ich glatt wieder im steinkrallengebirge ins wasser das hatte ich glaube ganze 5 mal oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denn letzten bug hatte ich vor ca einer stunde als ich mit meinem schadow in hdb hero war.
wir hatten den ersten boss down wahren an denn elementaren vorbei und standen auf der treppe 
und es ging nix mehr weder zaubern noch ausloggen, ich dachte ich hätte nen DC aber wir konnten innerhalb der gruppe 
noch miteinander schreiben also muussten wir alle wow neustarten nach 4 mal versuchen mich eunzuloggen ging es endlich.
Dann standen wir alle wieder am anfang und alle mobs standen wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AndreasM (9. Mai 2009)

Während der _WOTLK_, als das eine DK Ultimate den Beta-Server im Minutentakt abstürzen ließ. Das war ganz großes Theater 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hey dude (9. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> der größte bug den Ich je gesehen habe ist der Feuerbrandbug, der leider immer noch existiert und zwar auch bei anderen.
> 
> Wenn man Feuerbrand in exakt dem moment nachcastet wo der alte ausläuft, verfehlt man einfach, auch mit längst überschrittenem hitcap.
> 
> ...





Spochtl schrieb:


> Der schlimmste Bug war mit meinem Hexer.
> 
> Hatte Capt. Blaue Wolke ausgepackt, auf einen Gegner stürmen lassen, was macht er?
> Er tankt den Gegner an, rennt aber wetier, der Gegner hinterher und Capt. Blaue Wolke tankt glatt eine weitere Gruppe an. Und der Fehler ist heute noch,



Jop, die beidem Bugs kenn ich nur zu gut. Finds komisch, dass diese Bugs schon se lange existieren und Blizz die irgendwie nicht fixxt. Aber naja, gibt schlimmeres. Z.B der Bug von Chevi^^



Chevi schrieb:


> ich stand in beutebucht am steg und hab aufs schiff gewartet .. ein gegnerischer dk X level über mir ging vor mir auf das schiff
> also hab ich beschlossen doch lieber aufs nächste zu warten ^^
> 
> naja ...das schiff fuhr los und wie sollte es anders sein ..der dk greift mich an ... er am schiff ich am steg ..er benutzt todesgriff ..
> ...



LOL, wie geil ist das denn bitteschön? Erinnert mich an die Speere, die einen so lange verfolgen, bis man vom Flugmount absteigt oder sich dazu erbarmt den Speer endlich einschlagen zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anni®! (9. Mai 2009)

Vanish Bug.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Mai 2009)

hey schrieb:


> Jop, die beidem Bugs kenn ich nur zu gut. Finds komisch, dass diese Bugs schon se lange existieren und Blizz die irgendwie nicht fixxt. Aber naja, gibt schlimmeres. Z.B der Bug von Chevi^^





Anni®! schrieb:


> Vanish Bug.



Weil das entweder keine Bugs sind oder dermaßen tief im Quellcode stecken, dass man mehr schaden beim beheben machen würde als wenn man ihn einfach lässt.

Viele dieser hier beschriebenen Bugs sind eigentlich nur das Resultat einer fehlerhaften Kommunikation zwischen Client und Server. Wobei meistens der Computer auf dem der Client läuft schuld ist.


----------



## m4x1k1ng (9. Mai 2009)

Hi Leute ;D
Mein lustigster Bug war vor kurzer Zeit beim Nobelgartenfest. Aufeinmal war alles bunt und danach waren überall "Zwergbüsche"! xD
Hier ein Bild. [attachment=7567:WoWScrnS...9_213343.jpg]


----------



## Chevi (9. Mai 2009)

m4x1k1ng schrieb:


> Hi Leute ;D
> Mein lustigster Bug war vor kurzer Zeit beim Nobelgartenfest. Aufeinmal war alles bunt und danach waren überall "Zwergbüsche"! xD
> Hier ein Bild. [attachment=7567:WoWScrnS...9_213343.jpg]



..lol 

sehr geil


----------



## Arquilis (9. Mai 2009)

Maghar schrieb:


> [...]
> to TE: sehr schön das du uns ein bild zeigst das nur du aufrufen kannst ;P  ^^
> [...]


was habt ihr alle? klickt doch einfach auf den link??


----------



## KillswitchEngage (9. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug (wenn man das so nennen kann) war, als ich grade mit nem kumpel hdw war (verzauberkunst skillen). Kommen rein und sehen das jeder mob 2x da is (inkl. bosse). Naja, hat uns nen 2. run erspart.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (9. Mai 2009)

hier is einer von mir, zwar nich mein größter, aber der einzige bug von dem ich nen screen hab atm (musste formatieren)

mein größter bug war dass in OG auf einmal der boden weg war und ALLE (npcs, spieler) in die unendlichkeit gefallen sind^^


----------



## Maine- (9. Mai 2009)

mein bester bug war maly bug 2te phase kracht rt vom himmel und zerstückelt den raid Oo


----------



## Lunaira (9. Mai 2009)

Der größte Bug den ich jemals gesehen habe


www.Microsoft.com


----------



## Elito (9. Mai 2009)

Lunaira schrieb:


> Der größte Bug den ich jemals gesehen habe
> 
> 
> www.Microsoft.com



scherzkeks

lass mich raten, trotzdem benutzt du windows oder?


----------



## AGrand (9. Mai 2009)

Bei mir es das =D....


----------



## LoLTroll (9. Mai 2009)

Lunaira schrieb:


> Der größte Bug den ich jemals gesehen habe
> 
> 
> www.Microsoft.com



also bei mir funktioniert die Internetseite gut.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turalya (9. Mai 2009)

Desty schrieb:


> Der größte Bug, den ich gesehen hab, war:
> http://www.buffed.de/fileadmin/models/wow/...ocale=undefined
> 
> 
> ...


MUHAHAHAHA lustig...nein

Mein größter Fehler im Spiel war ich hab Rückzug gemacht und bin durch ne wand durch im Hort der Silberschwingen oder wie das heißt


----------



## Smudo99 (9. Mai 2009)

Da hat sich wer nicht entscheiden können ^^

http://www.imgimg.de/bild_WoWScrnShot05090...bcajpg.jpg.html


----------



## Gfiti (9. Mai 2009)

Arquilis schrieb:


> was habt ihr alle? klickt doch einfach auf den link??


Hallo, wenn du dir mal die weiteren Beiträge genauer durchgelesen hättest wäre wir aufgefallen das der 1. Beitrag schon längst editiert wurde. Voher stand dort als "Link" ein Dateipfad wie z.B. C:\World of Warcraft\SchlagMichTot...

mfg G-Fiti


----------



## Deathpenner (9. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug : Ich geh auf Luftschiff nach og und falle dann im Steinkrallengebirge runter .


----------



## buffyfan (9. Mai 2009)

Mein besster Bug war der das ich einen GM sehen konnte xD


----------



## Teradas (9. Mai 2009)

buffyfan schrieb:


> Mein besster Bug war der das ich einen GM sehen konnte xD


Bug?
Ich glaube man kann die sehen.


----------



## Druda (9. Mai 2009)

hmm meiner...es gibt so viele D:

fahr ich mit meinem Char mit dem Fahrstuhl in UC runter, mit einem mal hab ich einen disc.
als ich erneut einloggte, viel ich durch die Wand und landete im Steinkrallengebirge x_x
bin ich da durchs Wasser gegangen und bekam keine Luftanzeige, da ich ja eiiiigentlich in UC war xD
es waren auch ueberall die Wachen verteilt und standen in der Luft, sah lustig aus
jedoch konnte ich auch nicht ueberall langgehen, da in UC ja auch Ecken sind, im Steinkrallengebirge jedoch bin ich gegen die Luft gelaufen, ja...großer Bug.
zum schluss hab ich mich einfach geportet, war mir zu bloed ;3


und dann noch ein kleiner Fehler, als Naxx noch ziemlich neu in Wotlk war :3

[attachment=7577:WoWScrnS...8_230222.jpg]


----------



## Druda (9. Mai 2009)

AGrand schrieb:


> Bei mir es das =D....




das ist so eklig!!!! xDD
ich liebe diesen Bug!
was daraus immer entsteht, bei mir hatte ein Zwerg mal ein weibliches Gnomgesicht und whaa, so wiederlich


----------



## Bellthane (9. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug war zwar eher ein Lag, aber ich hab nen Screen und er war geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war grad Alterac und das war nach Patch 2.4 und deshalb hats mördermäßig gelaggt, da waren 10 sec Lags keine Seltenheit.

Jedenfalls will ich aufmounten, hatte den Buff sah aber kein Pferd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lief dann mit 100% Geschwindigkeit durchs AV. Hatte dann DC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweiten Bug, nach an paar Loken Tries saß er verkehrt rum auf seinem Sessel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei diesem Lag hat unser Schami seinen Totems gestellt, sie standen dann aufeinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarX (9. Mai 2009)

Hmm... netter Thread...

Hier mal das, was ich spontan mal screens festhalten konnte (endlich mal ne Gelegenheit, um es anderen zu zeigen)

Hier bin ich durch das Portal im Dalaranbrunnen gefallen... hatte wohl nen Kurzschluss oder so...
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/8les50nk/...2009_221732.jpg

Eine "etwas" zu groß geratene Hitbox eines NPC's in Valgard
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/lven539e/...0709_194200.jpg

Ein Tooltipfehler, weniger spannend ^^
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/5b3xw91e/...1608_200723.jpg

Marx


----------



## refra (9. Mai 2009)

hmm...grösster bug..ahja!
in eiskrone das luftschiff war auf einmal nirgends, als ich dann den flug zum schiff nahm flog ich automatisch etwa 3mal hin und her in eiskrone. danach portete es mich nach sw...
ein ticket und etwa einen tag später war das schiff wieder da Q.Q
und das lustige ist das JEDER auf dem server den bug hatte..


----------



## Pono (9. Mai 2009)

ich hatte mal den bug, dass ich in dala in den brunnen gejumped bin dann aber irgendwie durchs portal durch gefallen bin und dann halt im brunnen gefangen war und nicht mehr raus kam :>
screeny hab ich leider keinen vernünftigen, weil man da unten halt nich sehr viel platz hatte und die kamera nicht richtig hinzukriegen war^^


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (9. Mai 2009)

Ein etwas verbuggter Todesfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keev (9. Mai 2009)

Mein allerliebster Lieblingbug mit dem anfangsgeld...hatte nur das Brot verkauft...
[attachment=7580:WoWScrnS...9_224504.jpg]

Keev


----------



## Mausi2009 (10. Mai 2009)

Der größte Bug, den ich je gesehen habe war, als meine kleine Schwester während sie grade per Flugtaxi unterwegs war, plötzlich einen Disconnect hatte. Sie loggte natürlich gleich wieder ein und wunderte sich dann, weil der Greif nicht weiterflog.
Sie hat dann ziemlich schnell bemerkt, dass sie ihn selbst steuern konnte (wie ein Flugreittier in der Scherbenwelt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sie hat dann erstmal ein paar hochstufige Gebiete erforscht (sie selbst war erst 30). Auf dem ganzen Weg wurde sie kein einziges mal von NPCs angegriffen weil sie ja auf dem Greif unterwegs war. 
Die Geschichte endete als sie dann auf einen 70er Mage traf, der sie zuerst ausgelacht und dann abgeschossen hat. Ist leider nie wieder passiert und haben keine Screenshots gemacht, war aber trotzdem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Haben auf dem Weg viele /LOL s gesammelt ^^


----------



## zwergwarri (10. Mai 2009)

keev schrieb:


> Mein allerliebster Lieblingbug mit dem anfangsgeld...hatte nur das Brot verkauft...
> [attachment=7580:WoWScrnS...9_224504.jpg]
> 
> Keev




Du willst uns also erzählen dass du in einer secunde Dich eingeloggt hast, dein Brot verkauft hast, zu der Stelle gelaufen bist, deine Tasche geöffnet hats, mit deiner Maus auf die Fubar gegangen bist und dann nen Screen gemacht hast? 
Wow du bist Imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

zwergwarri schrieb:


> Du willst uns also erzählen dass du in einer secunde Dich eingeloggt hast, dein Brot verkauft hast, zu der Stelle gelaufen bist, deine Tasche geöffnet hats, mit deiner Maus auf die Fubar gegangen bist und dann nen Screen gemacht hast?
> Wow du bist Imba
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das fragst du, obwohl sein Charakter "Tesst" heisst..?


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in diesem Thread geht es um eure größten bugs die ihr gesehn habt
> 
> ...


ich mag mir das einbilden aba sieht verdächtig nach Fake aus.. Photoshop einfach sowas druffgeklatscht


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Aganihm schrieb:


> wie wahrscheinlich bei rund 80% aller anderen wow spielern auch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hm^^ bei mir ist das auf Festplatte F 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stupidea24 (10. Mai 2009)

hm...also diese ganzen "face bugs", könnten meiner meinung nach einfach masken sein. zum beispiel von den Schlotternächten. Da gab es masken von blutelfen, zwergen, draenai und so weiter und so weiter. falls das hier schon öfter geschrieben worden ist...sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Hm den richtigen screenie habich netmehr weil ich wow neu installt habe und das alte gelöscht habe.. da war ich als Mensch aufeinmal nackich und mein unterkörper naja.. ich hatte ne robe an die robe unten war zu sehen war aber hautfarbig.. also nicht hautfarbig sondern es war richtiges fleisch auch mit muskeln sah echt lol aus ^^ bzw am oberschenkel war die robe braun wie die unterhose

o hier ist der screen von anderen grafikbugs sofern ich das hinkriege mit upload kenne mich da net aus xD[attachment=7597:WoWScrnS...9_172031.jpg]


----------



## Hotgoblin (10. Mai 2009)

Alle Player hatten eine schwarze Hautfarbe (auch ich).


----------



## ZAM (10. Mai 2009)

keev schrieb:


> Mein allerliebster Lieblingbug mit dem anfangsgeld...hatte nur das Brot verkauft...
> [attachment=7580:WoWScrnS...9_224504.jpg]
> 
> Keev



Riecht nach dem Script-Befehl /script .... Es gibt einen, damit verändert man die sichtbare Berechnung des eigenen Golds.

http://www.wowwiki.com/WoW_constants#A_--_L


----------



## Shataar (10. Mai 2009)

Stupidea24 schrieb:


> hm...also diese ganzen "face bugs", könnten meiner meinung nach einfach masken sein. zum beispiel von den Schlotternächten. Da gab es masken von blutelfen, zwergen, draenai und so weiter und so weiter. falls das hier schon öfter geschrieben worden ist...sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nein denk nicht weil die masken nur 7tagen(?) halten und es noch kein halloween seit wotlk wenn ich mich recht erinnere also zumindest die bilder aus dalaran.


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> nein denk nicht weil die masken nur 7tagen(?) halten und es noch kein halloween seit wotlk wenn ich mich recht erinnere also zumindest die bilder aus dalaran.


achso.. und weil wenn sie damals screens gemacht haben sind die bis heute ja weg? weil screens werden ja auch nach max 7 tagen gelöscht nichtwahr?^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2009)

Hmm ist wohl nicht mein größter erlebter Bug - doch verwirrt mich gerade doch etwas ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blicke ich da nicht ganz durch oder wird das in der Buffanzeige nur falsch abgebildet?

greetz


----------



## Senseless6666 (10. Mai 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmm ist wohl nicht mein größter erlebter Bug - doch verwirrt mich gerade doch etwas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe garkeinen bug? Meinst du das nach der verbesserung im ToolTip noch das gleiche steht(das ist normal) bei dir selber auf dem zauber also da wo du ihn einsetzt (das symbol zum klicken halt) da steht das richtig.. aber nicht in der buffleiste oben


----------



## EnemyArea (10. Mai 2009)

erst vorhin nach ner raid erlebt. wollte mich mit meinem dk zu der arch bude porten, komme da an und alles ist rot. alle todesritter kollegen wollen mich umhauen O.o dachte nur so wtf? ka was das war xD


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2009)

Ja ich meinte, daß ich M.d.W .Rang4 habe - 
doch im Tooltip vom rechts oben angezeigten Buff noch das vom niedrigeren Rang steht.
Es wird auch bei anderen Spielern unter ihrem Porträt falsch angezeigt, die ich gebufft habe.

Naja, die Werte stimmen ja anscheinend ... thx


----------



## Urka (10. Mai 2009)

in letzter Zeit haben viele leute diesen bug, dass alle nackt sind außer sich selbst. 

Aber die meisten Grafikfehler hier die gepostet wurden sind. Kann man mit einen klick auf dem Desktop und wieder ingame beheben ;>


----------



## Charvez (11. Mai 2009)

Ich sag nur eins: Argentumtunier (klick mich)


----------



## Jeedai (11. Mai 2009)

Geilste Bug war, 

in Naxx 10er...

Bei Gluth: wollten grad loslegen, auf einmal war das Vieh bei uns in der Röhre xD

Leider gabs son durcheinander, das alle schon runtergesprungen waren... somit hätte man das kiten verhindern können xD

Btw der Tank konnte auch nicht mehr aus der Röhre runterspringen wen nder runtergrhüpft ist, ist er nach 5 Metern wieder nach oben geswitcht.

bilder gibts nachher per Edit, bin grad auf arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (11. Mai 2009)

Meine größten Bugs hab ich sogar auf Screenshots festgehalten (:
Sind aber zuhause am Rechner drauf, kann ich aber nachreichen falls sie jemand sehn will. Hihi

Meine Top5-Bugs:

5)Casten unterm Reiten.
Grad mit meinem Liebsten durch Nagrand geritten, gabs nen Bug, so dass er Lebensentzug vom Mount runter etwa über die halbe Karte auf nen Talbuk wirken konnte ^^ Ging auch nimmer weg bis er ausgelogt hat.

4)Teufelskanonen in Shattrath
In Nagrand gibt’s Teufelskanonen bei den Konstruktionslagern. Diese schießen so komische große gelbe Feuerkugeln rum. Bei nem Bug flogen mir diese out-of-fight ununterbrochen bis Shattrath nach ^^ Bis zum Ausloggen.

3)Der Baron aus Strath steht am Eingang der Instanz

2)Skilltree-Bug nachn letzten Patch - meine ehemalige Furykriegerin konnte nachm Waffen-Skillen nachwievor 2 Zweihänder tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 übelst imba.

DIE Nummer 1:
Endquest Netherschwingen. Der Goblin verwandelt sich in nen blauen XXL-Drachen und bringt dich eigentlich zurück nach Shattrath um dir nen Drachen zu geben.
Denkste!
Serverlag - und ich konnte frei damit rumfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der hatte bestimmt 400% oder so. Haha


----------



## Sharwen (11. Mai 2009)

Mhhh.. mein größter Bug konnte net in Bildern festgehalten werden, der war wohl gestern und betraf eine ganze Instanz.

Ich spiele mit meinem Freund auf "Die silberne Hand". Wir wollten gestern wieder Azjol Nerub. War merkwürdiger Weise schon der dritte Tag hintereinander der Marken-Dayli.
Am Tag zuvor war alles super, Mein Freund tankte die Spinnen locker weg, ich brauchte kaum zu heilen und unsre drei Gilden-DD's hauten 1500+ DpS raus. Die Spinnen fielen auch immer rechtzeitig um, man konnte zwischen den nächsten Gruppen gemütlich noch nen Manakeks essen, was bei mir aber gar net nötig war.

Doch gestern? Wir waren mit den selben Leuten drin, jeder mit der selben Skillung. Unsre DD's machten nur noch halb so viel Schaden an den Gegnern (um die 800), dafür die Gegner an uns fast das 3-fache. 
Als wir dann 3 Wipes später doch nur noch eine Gruppe vom Boss entfernt waren - unser DD-DK stand hinten neben mir - flitzten seine Blutmaden plötzlich auf den Boss und die Gruppe zu!  Das hatten die am Tag zuvor auch nicht gemacht. Und auch ich war immer recht schnell oom..

Schon im Selbstzweifel haben wir die Sache dann abgebrochen um mal Burg Utgarde zu besuchen, könnte ja genauso sein... Nix... niemand gestorben... unsre DD's haben den gewohnten Schaden gemacht und ich als Heiler stand teilweise gelangweilt in der Gegend rum.

Später haben wir dann auch einige Freunde gefragt, die sich grad in Azjol Nerub befanden, wie es denn bei ihnen grad liefe. Auch diese hatten selbst mit Ulduar Equip zig wipes vor dem ersten Boss.


----------



## dackelblick (11. Mai 2009)

Meiner ist erst ein paar Tage her und konnte leider keine Bilder machen.

Ich für mein PalaEpicMount unterwegs in den östlichen Pestländern und mußte in Tyr`s Hand (oder wie das heißt) Weihwasser holen.
Bis zum letzten Raum ging`s auch gut (wat ja nur ne gelbe Gruppenq) nur die drei Zauberer darin haben mich sauber gelegt.
Also bat ich um Hilfe und ein DK hat sich geportet.

Ich steh am Friedhof im DK starkgebiet und will zurück zu meiner Leiche - die war nur nirgens zu finden und ich konnte den DK auch nicht orten (waren schon in Gruppe). Er mich auch nicht.

Nachdem mein Leichnam nicht zu finden war bin ich zu Bob und bat um Wiederbelebung und bettete, dass mich nicht grad ne Horde noch nicht bekehrter DK zermalmt.
Kein Mop zu sehen weit und breit, kein DK - häääää? 
Wo ist mein Gruppenmitglied  - auch nicht zu sehen.
Durch Neu-Avalon gelaufen und schon gemerkt hier ist was extrem faul - nur fliehende Bürger unterwegs und mit lvl 33/35 anstatt 55+ wie sonst.

Wollte dann in die östlichen laufen und plötzlich geht`s nicht weiter - am Kartenausschnittsende keine Reaktion - hing wie in ner Bubble fest.
Gilde gefragt ob das jmd kennt und was ich machen kann - chat ging noch - keiner wußte wirklich Rat.
Inzwischen Ticket eröffnet an GM - ich verzichte auf ein Kommentar zwecks Wartezeit^^
Also freisetzen - nix ging; 
Ruhestein - Meldung :"Der Lichking hält dich in seinen Krallen und läßt dich nicht gehen" - geht`s noch?^^

Also ausloggen inkl. Rechner ausmachen (sicher ist sicher^^) - keine Besserung.

Nächster Versuch - porten lassen nach Dalaran
Meldung: :"Der Lichking hält dich in seinen Krallen und läßt dich nicht gehen" - schon etwas genervt denk ich mir : Komm du bloß her.^^

Inzwischen sind so 20 - 25 Minuten rum seit dem Ticket an den GM und oh wunder schon will einer mit mir sprechen.
Problem erklärt und er meint neu einloggen wenn er`s mir sagt.

Ausloggen - einloggen 
 Meldung: Durotar ?
Sicht: irgendwie weit oben schwebend? - ich kann fliegen?????????
aaaaaaaaaaaaaah - tot
Also wieder zu Bob - aber endlich frei.

P.S. Nachdem ich mich beschwert hab, hab ich die Repkosten für 2x Bob ersetzt bekommen.


----------



## Rezzanjin (11. Mai 2009)

Volderan schrieb:


> hatte in unterstadt einen disconnect und war dann in der drachenöde im meer und die npcs von unterstadt sind alle zu mir runtergefallen^^



Erinnert mich an den Raid auf OG *ggg*

Standen gerade bei Ratchet und ich dachte mir "Komm, stellste Grafikdetails runter" .. Gesagt .. Getan und dann ging es schwupp!

Einmal im Brachland durch den boden, mich schon gewundert... plopp.. tot.. ne, doch nicht... lebe noch.. aber Hey, das kennste doch... Brachland bei Nacht, so richtig richtig dunkel.. und dann kam mir einfach nur der Englische Begriff in den Kopf "It's raining cats and dogs" Denn plötzlich regnete es Gegner, NPC's und andere gegenstände wie Sträucher und Bäume.. alles Brachland viecher

Ich konnte nicht mehr, ich habe mich im TS nur noch gekringelt vor lachen.

Ließ sich erst beheben als ich die Details wieder auf max gesetzt habe. Naja, dann hieß es eben mit zwei Raids nach OG rein um Thrall zu legen ^^


----------



## Golfyarmani (11. Mai 2009)

Ich kenne seit ca 2,5 Jahren einen Anzeige Fehler im Steinkrallengebirge. Ihr kennt doch alle die alte Elite Spinne (jetzt eine Nonelite Spinne) die man für eine Quest killen muss. Wenn man vor der Spinne steht, muss man sich nach links drehen ca 10-20M entfernt steht ein Busch in dem man einen (oder 2) Punkte sehen kann, die in Rotorange blinken. Leider habe ich kein Foto davon, aber schaut es euch mal an.


----------



## Hairman (11. Mai 2009)

Hatten diese ID den lustigen Bug, dass Yogg-Saron nach nem Try nicht mehr despawnte.
Dachte hey versuchen wirs mal, vielleicht hat Sara ja auch nur ne andere Textur. Nichts ist, es spawnten wie gewohnt die Adds - die konnten wir allerdings nicht in die Mitte ziehen (zu Sara die IN Yoggi gespawnt war) weil das Schild aus Phase 2 uns davon abgehalten hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als dann gleichzeitig noch Portale spawnten haben wir doch mal abgebrochen und resetted ...


----------



## Deepender (11. Mai 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in diesem Thread geht es um eure größten bugs die ihr gesehn habt
> 
> ...


zwerge sehen schon immer bescheuert aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (11. Mai 2009)

Einer aus der Gilde ist Hexer, und der hatte nen Debuff auf seiner Teufelswache wodurch sie betäubt war, und der Debuff hielt noch !!21 Tage!!
Auch neubeschwören klappte nicht, aber 5-6 Stunden später klappte alles wieder ^^
Ma gucken ob ich das Bild auf usnerer HP finde ^^


----------



## Magexe (11. Mai 2009)

Golfyarmani schrieb:


> Ich kenne seit ca 2,5 Jahren einen Anzeige Fehler im Steinkrallengebirge. Ihr kennt doch alle die alte Elite Spinne (jetzt eine Nonelite Spinne) die man für eine Quest killen muss. Wenn man vor der Spinne steht, muss man sich nach links drehen ca 10-20M entfernt steht ein Busch in dem man einen (oder 2) Punkte sehen kann, die in Rotorange blinken. Leider habe ich kein Foto davon, aber schaut es euch mal an.



geh mal ins Untoten startgebiet und schau dir da jeden busch an, dann wäre deiner meinungnach alels verbuggt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Mai 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> 4)Teufelskanonen in Shattrath
> In Nagrand gibt’s Teufelskanonen bei den Konstruktionslagern. Diese schießen so komische große gelbe Feuerkugeln rum. Bei nem Bug flogen mir diese out-of-fight ununterbrochen bis Shattrath nach ^^ Bis zum Ausloggen.
> Serverlag - und ich konnte frei damit rumfliegen
> 
> ...


habe mal Bangalash gezähmt den 43er Elite Kater aus Schklingendorn der ruft ja immer 2 Pets zur hilfe... diese folgten mir nachm zähmen bis nach booty bay wo sie mein neu gezähmten gefährten also Banglagash zu dem zeitpunkt als katze benannt getötet ham^^


----------



## Ishimaru (11. Mai 2009)

Deathpenner schrieb:


> Mein größter Bug : Ich geh auf Luftschiff nach og und falle dann im Steinkrallengebirge runter .




Hi death ;D hattest sicher wieder nur ein fps ^^ drum hast nix gemerkt dass den char sich bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FPS 
FPS 
FPS 
FPS 
FPS 
FPS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kauf dir ma ein gescheiten PC 

naja mein größter Bug war jedenlaffs als ich in BC in Kara lootete den loot bekam aber auch nicht bekam ..also laut chat bekam ich ihn bekam ich aber net -.- xD


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (11. Mai 2009)

also da muss ich doch auch mal ...

auf meinem sever werde ich ja nicht umsonst herr der bugs genannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


der größte bug ist nach wie vor der kamin in andorhal in den westlichen pestländern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier gibts noch mehr 

Brandolf's Bugerlebnisse Teil 1

Teil 2

Teil 3


und es gab noch mehr, aber nichts reicht an den kamin ran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



gruß

brandolf


----------



## Sundarkness (11. Mai 2009)

Letzes mache ich so Whyrmruhtempel daylie auf einmal bekomm ich den erfolg 

Schadenskontrolle (wurde hier schon verliinkt) ohne in irgendeiner weise pvp betrieben

zu haben ...^^

MfG
Sun


----------



## Greshnak (11. Mai 2009)

Sundarkness schrieb:


> Letzes mache ich so Whyrmruhtempel daylie auf einmal bekomm ich den erfolg
> 
> Schadenskontrolle (wurde hier schon verliinkt) ohne in irgendeiner weise pvp betrieben
> 
> ...



DEN Erfolg hatte letzten einer in der INI bekommen das war auch witzig xD
das mit dem laut Chat bekommen aber in echt nicht hatten wir eben im Flammenschlund...


----------



## svansolo (11. Mai 2009)

Mein größter Bug war in UC, ich kam rein und auf einmal war die City weg:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



first Beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizo. (11. Mai 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> schön privatserver oder was? nap



Is kein Privat Server , glaub ich zumindest.
Guck im Arsenal nen lvl 75 Hexer, Undead 
Guck im DMG Meter oder was das is die Namen...
Hab 3 Stück auf dem gleichen server mit gleichen Namen gefunden


----------



## Senseless6666 (11. Mai 2009)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> also da muss ich doch auch mal ...
> 
> auf meinem sever werde ich ja nicht umsonst herr der bugs genannt
> 
> ...



das is mir auchma passiert in Andorhall bin da reingesprungen.. dann habich duell gegen den hexer aus meiner gruppe gemacht und mich rausfearen lassen^^


----------



## Spacedog (12. Mai 2009)

DER SCHWEINERITTER!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is mir mal auf 70 mit meinem mage passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spacedog (12. Mai 2009)

Hab noch welche gefunden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2009)

Ich habe auch noch eins

http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=1...Mw1pJA104b1.jpg



Manche werden jetzt von euch denken Its not a bug its a feature! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Sir Wagi (16. Juni 2009)

Sorry fürs Offtopic ... Aber DAS is epic ^^


Maghar schrieb:


> ...
> first xD (mist)





Maghar schrieb:


> scheisse doch nich first =P


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medmius (16. Juni 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch eins
> 
> http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=1...Mw1pJA104b1.jpg
> 
> ...



Kapier ich nicht...


----------



## Sanysar (16. Juni 2009)

Bobby schrieb:


> ich hatte mal nen geilen bug - da haben sich das Arathihochland und das Brachland überlagert- es regnete Orks und Giraffen ...
> 
> Und mal ein echt grusiliger Gesichtsbug , ich hänge die Bilder an
> 
> ...



Und jetzt kennt jeder hier eure TS-Daten ;-)


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht...




Was daran nicht den bug oder den Witz?


----------



## Compton (16. Juni 2009)

meinen grössten bug hatte ich mit meinem dudu.war damals in der nähe vom kloster und auf einmal bin ich in ein bodenloses loch gefallen.irgendwie bin ich dann irgednwo aufgekommen und war tot.danach stand ich 0.1 sec beim geistheiler bei og und bin da dann die ganze zeit als geist in ein loch gefallen.immer und immer wieder ohne ausweg.neustart hat nichts gebracht und reparieren auch nicht.hab dann n ticket geschrieben und der gm hat mich dann nach tb transferiert ^^

in der scherbenwelt auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel hatte ich auch mal n grafikbug.bin ganz normal gelaufen und aufeinmal wird der boden irgendwie durchsichtig und alles ist so leicht lila geworden.die berge und alles sahen sehr komisch aus.musste dann das spiel reparieren um es wieder wegzubekommen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Juni 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> ein gm würde sich nie auf einen acc einloggen


Muss ich dich enttäuschen, auf meinem hat man sich auch schon eingeloggt.

Beweis? Mein Bruder war online während ich offline war und hats gesehen. Der GM meinte zu mir ich müsste mal bitte 5mins offline gehen da sie mein Problem beheben müssen.


----------



## Flaviia (17. Juni 2009)

Ob es nun als bug zählt? Ich weis es nich...


Violette Festung hero...die ersten Portale öffnen sich und dann kommt der erste Boss, aber: die nächsten Portale öffneten sich beim ersten Boss weiter und weiter^^ der zweite Boss kam und: alle out of mana   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ql1m@X (17. Juni 2009)

ich fiel mal die ganze zeit ins leere und als ich reconnecte war ich auf dem friedhof ^^ 
und ich blieb mal im eschental mit meinem druiden in einer laterne stecken xD


----------



## Mr_Multikill (17. Juni 2009)

ich war gestern mit meiner hexe unterwegs zu ner hochzeit und auf meinem weg kam ich durch Dunkelhein...
als ich neben dem windreitermeister auf das haus gesprungen war, wollte ich noch auf den Schornstein..
als ich dann ausversehen in den Schornstein gesprungen war, kam ich nichtmehr raus.
mein bruder wollte mich dann da wieder raus sheepen, aber statt raus ging es weiter rein.. auf einmal stand ich in dem räumle mit dem feuer (leider ist das so gemacht dass man von dem eigentlichen raum aus das feuer anguggn kann.. ich stand im feuer >.<)
letztendlich hat mich da n portal befreit weil wir auch kein duell machen konnten (-> Ziel ist nicht im Sichtfeld)

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (18. Juni 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in diesem Thread geht es um eure größten bugs die ihr gesehn habt
> 
> ...



In der Kapelle des Hafen des Ansturms bin ich an der Wand entlang um in die Ecke zu kommen... leider habe ich nicht mit dem Schrank gerechnet, dessen Holz wohl eher aus Geisterplasma bestand... bin irgendwie aus versehen da rein und durch den Boden unter die Map gefallen... dann schnell Ruhestein benutzt um nach Dalaran zu kommen, da die GMs es nicht gerne sehen wenn unterhalb der Karte rumgerannt wird.


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. Juni 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Muss ich dich enttäuschen, auf meinem hat man sich auch schon eingeloggt.
> 
> Beweis? Mein Bruder war online während ich offline war und hats gesehen. Der GM meinte zu mir ich müsste mal bitte 5mins offline gehen da sie mein Problem beheben müssen.


Richtig. Und deshalb steht auch als ein Tipp beim Ladebildschirm, dass euch ein Blizzardmitarbeiter niemals um eure Accountdaten fragt.
GMs, Programmierer, Tech. Supp. kann ganz ohne Accountname + PW eure Chars benutzen. Zur Sicherheit vor Hacker, etc. kann jedoch immer nur ein Spieler gleichzeitig mit einem Char online sein...


----------



## MaraJade78 (18. Juni 2009)

Was ich immer wieder erlebe ist, nackte Charaktere => ist etwas irritierend wenn man gerade Ulduar macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann hier noch ein paar Screens




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eurydice (19. Juni 2009)

Hab schon zwei mal erlebt das sich in VF hero ein Portalaufgemacht hat, der Tank ging ran und weg war der Mob. Mit den Ergebnis das das Portal die ganze Inze lang offen war und dann eben immer aus 2 Portalen die Gegner raus sind. Es war beides mal das Tor gleich rechts wenn man reinkommt.
Aber wir haben es beides mal geschaft^^


----------



## Segojan (19. Juni 2009)

Von so richtigen Bugs wurde ich eigentlich noch nicht geplagt. Was mir gelegentlich passiert, ist, dass ich einfach nicht aus dem Kampfmodus genommen werde, obwohl ich vom Mob schon die halbe Landkarte weit weg bin.

Spaßig ist auch, wenn der Druide am FP gesagt bekommt, er dürfe nicht fliegen, wenn er beschäftigt ist. Gestaltwandlung hin und her und schon gehts.


----------



## Liberiana (19. Juni 2009)

Mein größter Bug war, als ich mit meinem Mage in Nethersturm gequestet habe

und plötzlich gemerkt habe, dass ich den Buff "Geistesgegenwart" durchgehend hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war zwar manaintensiv das Pyroschlag spammen, aber es ging viel schneller und war lustig

anzusehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab aber leider keine Screens mehr davon


----------



## Haszor (19. Juni 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> schön privatserver oder was? nap


Wieso sollte das ein Privatserver sein?

Oh, und mein größter Bug war das jeder aus meiner Gruppe den Kopf von Edwin Van Cleef looten konnte, und der Questgeber nichts gemerkt hat nachdem er 5 Köpfe hatte *böse grins*


----------



## svansolo (10. Juli 2009)

so dann post ich auch mal meinen lustigsten bug:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die Originalquest bringt einem auf Level 80 4g 40s


----------



## René93 (28. November 2009)

Shataar schrieb:


> meine größten anzeigefehler waren diese komischerweiße beides blutelfen^^



Wie geil ich hab mich echt weg geschmissen XD


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

hier ist noch einer : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Killding (28. November 2009)

Bobbysir schrieb:


> was sollen diese blöden antworten immer ?
> kannst du nichtmal was sinnvolles schreiben ?


Der jedenfalls wäre mal genauso sinnlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mein größter(en)  bug(s) hatte ich mit meinem r 14 hunter...z.b kennt ihr dass wenn man gestorben ist und unendlich in die tiefe fliegt?War jednfalls bei mir so neu gestartet wow und dann war überall wasser obwoh ich vor og war Xd ich konnte alle spieler sehen aber war nur wasser als landschafft hab duelle zbgemacht und alle haben gesagt ich schwimme unterm boden war ziemlich funny alle zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Oder als ich mal Arena der Gurubashi war konnte ich in der Luft schwimmen XD war auch ziemlich funny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg killding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dolazy (28. November 2009)

ka obs ein bug war... jedenfalls habe ich mit meiner 38er hexe mal  in irgend nem unterirdischen kleinen see in einer höhle den ruhestein benutzt.....

und anstatt nach theramore ins gasthaus hat er mich in den süden kalimdors gebracht mitten im weiten meer in der erschöpfungszone... ^^

das war echt scheisse xD


----------



## Spellman (28. November 2009)

An sich kein Bug, aber toll ist es auch, als Geist zu sterben.

Musste während des Flugs über Nordend mal kurz zur Tür, als ich wieder da war, tickte der Erschöpfungsbalken munter runter und zack..tot.

Naja, selber schuld, also fix als Geist hinlaufen.. plötzlich legt wieder der Erschöpfungsbalken los.

Ich denk mir noch, mein Gott, was soll passieren, ich bin ja tot.... und bumm, sterb ich schon wieder.

Und wenn man als Geist stirbt, kann man nicht mehr zu seinem Körper laufen, da dieser dann verschwindet.

Ergo auch noch beim Geistheiler wiederbeleben -.-


----------



## Petersburg (28. November 2009)

Ich hatte auch mal ein paar Anzeige Fehler:
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798433/WoWS...200009.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798438/WoWS...200029.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798444/WoWS...200035.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798466/WoWS...191158.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798470/WoWS...010812.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798481/WoWS...190419.jpg.html
und der (wie ich find) beste Anzeige Fehler: http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798490/WoWS...225215.jpg.html

Edit: hier noch 2 weitere Fehler
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798562/WoWS...204350.jpg.html
http://www.pic-upload.de/view-3798565/WoWS...204413.jpg.html


----------



## Kramatieklärher (28. November 2009)

Also das blödeste was mir jemals passiert ist,war diesen Sommer als ich mit archa 25 gegangen bin.
Ich geh durchs Instanzenportal und schwups lande ich in maximaler höhe am himmel von der Dunkelküste (das dazu auch noch als Hordler der sich da gar nicht auskennt).
Wurde dan insgesamt 3 weiter male geportet und jedes mal endete ich tot am Strand von Dunkelküste.
Tja ich war zwar der absolute Brüller im raid jedoch, hab ich dan doch geleavt da mein komplettes equip rot war und ich so zwischen 80-200 g zahlen musste.

So jetzt mal meine frage an euch: hätte es sich gelohnt von den gms die Reppkosten zu verlangen?


----------



## Assari (28. November 2009)

ou ja ich hatte auch schon viele Bugs ;P


kA wo das war^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man achte auf die 2 Geisterheiler xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (28. November 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist noch einer :
> 
> ...



Was isn daran buggy??


----------



## Frechdachz (28. November 2009)

So wirkliche Bugs hatte ich bisher auch noch nicht. Jeder iss schon mal mit den Beinen bis zu den Knien im Hügel verschwunden, aber das kann man ja net wirklich als Bug werten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müsst ich mal den ganzen Tag nach welchen suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (29. November 2009)

Den geilsten Bug den ich hatte war in Eiskrone da war ich aufm Luftschiff auf meinem Mammut des Reisenden und lief mit normaler Geschwindigkeit rum ich konnte nicht abmounten und gar nichts auch in dem überdachten Teil ging nichts. Ich sprang dann runter und sterbe normal oder? aber anstatt einer normalen Sterbeannimation kickt mein Char mit dem Mount um als doppelte Sterbeannimation von einem X-beliebigen Mammut und meinem Troll. In Geistgestallt war ich dann auch nicht auf einem spektralen Greifen sondern -Oh Wunder- meinem Mammut.
@Te war es dein erstes mal das du nen Bild hochladen wolltest? Ich hab auch beim 1. Mal diesen Fail gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chriss95 (29. November 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht obs vll. doch n Buff oder sowas is ... kenn mich mit Razovius in Milli Naxx nicht so gut aus. Aber ich kann schwören das ich einen der 4 Adds mit nem 171k Krit geonehittet hab ...
> 
> Natürlich hats mir keiner geglaubt ^^ aber ich staunte nicht schlecht.
> 
> Ansonsten das übliche 'durch die leere Welt' fliegen. Ma in Kara i-wo stecken geblieben und in Desolace wieder rausgekommen. Hexer port sei Dank =)


 

ohja die guten alten naxxcrits an den adds bei razovius XD
hatte das auch schon  wollt mir auch keiner glauben auser der andere aus meiner grp der hate das auch ich dachte auch erst scheise seid wan machen grünequipte dks soviel dmg *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber mein coolster bug war in warsong mit der flagge runter gefallen und gewonnen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (29. November 2009)

Zum einen war da natürlich das gelegentliche Durch-den-Boden-fallen,
mit anschliessendem Freiflug der Unendlichkeit entgegen.

Auch amüsant, war der Waffentragen-während-reiten-Bug, den man
durch rasches "y"-Drücken während der Reittier-Beschwörung be-
werkstelligen konnte.


----------



## somogu (29. November 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> schön privatserver oder was? nap


AHHA FAIL beim einloggen steht noch "Willkommen auf den europäischen WoW Servern!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (29. November 2009)

Hab jetz kein Bild aber ich werd niemals die mit 104 % Ausweichen Tankende Katze bei Gruul vergessen.......


----------



## ch.b. (29. November 2009)

ich hatte mal den scheiß bug das der enboss von kara
prinz irgendwas mich immer geonehittet hat und das obwohl ich an der tür 
gestanden bin und der tank durchgehend aggro hatte

nun gut! 1 healer noch nicht im kampf rezzt mich
bum!! wieder tot wieder ewig weid von dem entfernt.
boss down rezz. BUMM! wieder tot im kampflog stand 
dann obwohl der boss ja tot war "prinz ... schlägt >zensiert< für 10.123 schaden"
n gm half mir dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (29. November 2009)

Mein größter aber auch vollkommen unlustiger wow-bug war Fehler #132, der sich über ein halbes Jahr durch NICHTS beseitigen ließ und dem selbst die ganzen Technik-nerds mitsamt Blizzard-support auch heute noch absolut hilflos und schulterzuckend gegenüberstehen. Abhilfe brachte erst ein neuer PC.


----------



## chriss95 (29. November 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> ein gm würde sich nie auf einen acc einloggen


  hm doch eigentlich shocn wenn man zb id probleme hat oder so dan bitten die einen aus der gruppe zugehen und sich auszuloggend amit die das problem beheben können während dieser zeit kann man den kumpel , gildenkolegen, raidmember oder sonst wat net anschreiben sonst kommt da gm könnter net anschreiben


der coolste bug war 
1. der hexer der brutallus übernommen hat und dan insel von quel danas von brutallus zermatscht wurde
2. die schamanen mit hmrem dmg totem im ah nach 4 sek auslogen dan wird das totem feindlich und killt alle^^
3. und auch funny unter orgrimmar als range und von unten ehre farmen mit den hordlern^^    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sèv! (29. November 2009)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ist noch einer :
> 
> ...



Was ist Daran bitteschön Buggy?


----------



## Assari (29. November 2009)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Was ist Daran bitteschön Buggy?



genau DAS frage ich mich auch


----------



## Xiut (29. November 2009)

Es gab/gibt dich mal einen Bug mit dem man als Schamane sogar als Gnom rumlaufen konnte.

Irgendwie zu erst mit einem Gnom einloggen und wieder ausloggen. Danach fast gleichzetig mit dem Gnom und dem Schamanen die Welt betreten. Ging/geht mit jeder Klasse oder Rasse.

AM schluss hatte man einen Schaman mit einem Gnomen modell.


----------



## Powerflower (29. November 2009)

mein gröster bug? wenn ich den hier poste sind die meisten anderen nix dagegen... aber egal
mein gröster bug war: in der halle der blitze hero durch die grafik zu fallen dadurch einen pc absturz zu erfahren...
wieder einloggen tot! im nix stehen und noch ein pc absturz...
danach tot! in dem kristallsangwald aufzuwachen mit ruhestein cd...
bilder hab ich keine ich hatte da was besseres zu tun als screens zu machen... z.b das ticket schreiben... das ewig gebraucht hat... dem gm klar zu machen was passiert ist um dann lebend im hafen von sturmwind zu stehen und die reppkosten ersetzt zu bekommen


----------



## Wowler12345 (29. November 2009)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Was ist Daran bitteschön Buggy?




Guck mal auf das T-Set das ist T9 Horde.


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (29. November 2009)

Irea666 schrieb:


> ein gm würde sich nie auf einen acc einloggen


Doch, das tun sie. War bei mir auch mal so, als ich eines der Argentumpets ins Ah stellen wollte. Ich drück mit rechtsklick drauf, ums ins AH zu stellen und lernte es ausversehen. Ticket geschrieben. GM antwortete, dass ich mich auf einen anderen Char umloggen soll, damit er auf diesem Char es überprüfen und wieder rückgängig machen kann. Habe mich also auf meinem Twink und plötzlich war mein Main online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hatte das Pet nachher wieder im Inventar, allerdings hat der GM vergessen den Pet counter vom Pet Erfolg zurückzusetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (29. November 2009)

1) In der Warsongschlucht bin ich mal von 'nem Undead-Hexer durch eine Wand gefeart worden und bin dann gefallen und gefallen und ... dann hat sich mein Nachtelf-Druide alle Knochen gebrochen.

2)In Duskwood (Dämmerwald) bin ich bei den Worgen auf der Obstplantage mit meinem damals Level 25 Paladin durch den Boden gefallen und konnte mich nicht wiederbeleben -noch nicht einmal beim Geistheiler.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (29. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den fand ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikopolo (31. Dezember 2009)

Unter Sturmwind… Kennt ihr den? Man konnte durch ne Wand gehen und dann unter sw rumlaufen…wurde leider repariert :<

Über Uc zb. noch wenn man von hinten durch den See an uc geht da kann man an der Mauer hochspringen.

Unter if gib's auch noch aber das sieht eig. nicht wie ein Bug aus.
Wenn man in IF an der Bank ist,da sind am eingang zwei Säulen an den Säulen kann man ein Duell machen,ich empfehle mit Mage, wenn man das Duell gestartet dann rennt man durch den Gang rechts,wenn man da raus kommt ist wieder rechts ein Fenster der mage muss dich jetzt sheppen dann kannst du durch die Wand gehen… Musst schnell sein  sonst ist das Duell abgelaufen … Wenn man durch die Wand durch ist , führt ein gang nach Unten da ist ein "Altar" auf so einer insel wo lava drum ist ^^
 i know klingt kompliziert xDw


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (31. Dezember 2009)

Trinkt mal Pygmäenöl in HDZ 4 nach einer Zeit werdet ihr zum anderen Geschlecht verwandelt^^


----------



## The Scryer (1. Januar 2010)

Irea666 schrieb:


> ein gm würde sich nie auf einen acc einloggen




da hast du recht, ein gm würde sich niemals auf einem acc eines kunden einloggen. Aber er kann, wenn diverse fehler bei einem char vorliegen, sich den char von dem spieler auf seinen acc holen und mit diesem einloggen.


----------



## Anukio (1. Januar 2010)

Wenn Zwerge an Gnomentechnik rumfummeln

Schiff verpasst, oder doch nicht?


----------



## Teraluna (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mal nen Fallenbug der echt schlimm war. Ich bin in OG auf das Zeppe nach UC gestigen, komme nach dem Screen an und falle, komme unten im nichts auf und sterbe.
Plötzlich bin ich im Vorgebirge von Hilsbrand - LEBENDIG - und falle, schlage im nirgendwo auf und sterbe. 
Das ging noch 2 oder 3 gebiete weiter bis ein GM geantwortet hat und mich aus der misslichen lage des ewigen fallens befreite.
Eigenlich wollte ich die reppkosten erstattet aber da der Krieger erst 23 war und da die reppkosten eh noch nicht hoch sind habe ich mir die diskusion erspart.
MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Zangor (13. Februar 2010)

Der Eisbär wollte scheinbar lieber ein Vogel sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (13. Februar 2010)

Knochenwüste: Grab des Lichts


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Februar 2010)

Assari schrieb:


> genau DAS frage ich mich auch



Das sind dier Horde T9-Schultern :/
Warscheinlich tratt das nach nem Fraktionswechsel auf...


----------

